# playpen



## foxyminxx (Feb 18, 2009)

has any one got a playpen for there hedgie,? im considering getting one but i would ideally like somthing that i can fold up and store away, any ideas?? thanks


----------



## sarahomnia (Feb 10, 2009)

get something like this (but bigger):
http://www.target.com/Storage-Solutions ... rh=&page=1

then take it and don't make a bottom, just make sides like a fence. make four sections, and then you can connect the four sides for when you want to play, and take the four sides apart when you don't.

or you can go with one of these:
http://www.petsmart.com/family/index.js ... pens&fbx=0


----------



## super_sonic (May 20, 2009)

over the past couple of days i have been in the mood to start building and making several things. i had just thought of an idea that may be good, or may not. i was thinking of buying a large tank or cage maybe 3 or 4 feet long and making like a little forrest for my sonic to run around and explore, i wasnt planning on using any real plants except for maybe a bonsai tree that is small enough to fit up in a top corner. i will be using carefresh to bury the plants in alittle, and also set up a food and water bowl bed and other things he may need in this other section if he decides to like it more than the rest of his home. all plants i use besides the tree will be plastic, so i can avoid anoiting :roll: but i was just curoius to see if everyone thought it would be safe


----------



## _gatecrasher_ (May 8, 2009)

I made one because the ones I've seen in the stores aren't big enough and are expensive! 

I went to Home Depot and bought several feet of wire fencing, metal shears and some hooks. I cut the wire in half so it's lower to the ground (maybe two feet high?), doubled it up, bent the wire over so there's no sharp edges and use the hooks to secure it. When I'm done I just roll it up and stick it in the closet. I put it on top of a vinyl tablecloth so hedgie doesn't have any accidents on the carpet and voila! The whole thing cost me $15.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

My playpins r plastic swimming pools..Easy to clean and i can just store em on the porch during the day..Also they work good when its bath time.


----------

